# charter broker fees



## qayachts (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone: Can somebody give me an idea of a typical charter broker fee charged in the Chesapeake region? Ie., how much would a broker charge as their commission on every charter of your boat?

On an unrelated topic, have any of you ever purchased charter insurance in the Chesapeake? If so, can you tell me a little about your experience, if you thought the price was reasonable for the charter income you received, etc.

Thanks, John M.


----------

